# 2016 Giant TCR Adv SL



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Here it is: 












More info: Pro Bike: Lawson Craddock's new Giant TCR - VeloNews.com


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Finally! I like what I have seen so far (from both this bike and the alloy Propel). The tube shapes seem to stay true to the bike's history, but embrace modern developments. It's not quite as unique looking (ironically, the new Orbea Orca looks a lot like the old TCR), but my guess is that the ride quality has improved. I am interested to see the specs, price points for each model, and the weight of each frameset.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Looks to me like they took some ques from the R series Cervelo and just polished up their old design a bit. The chainstays are now very much like the R series and the rest of the bike looks to me to be a smoothed out version of the previous one.

Very subtle change/update.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


> Looks to me like they took some ques from the R series Cervelo and just polished up their old design a bit. The chainstays are now very much like the R series and the rest of the bike looks to me to be a smoothed out version of the previous one.
> 
> Very subtle change/update.


The Cervelo R Series comparison is a really good one. How significant the update is will definitely come down to weight, specs, price and ride quality because the looks aren't all that newsworthy. I still like it, but it will be interesting to see how much buzz they can generate when Felt is supposed to be releasing a new F Series with major upgrades/changes, as is Cannondale with a new Supersix Evo and Caad and Specialized has a new Venge and/or Roubaix on deck, etc.


----------



## Stoneman (Mar 1, 2009)

It looks a little leaner and cleaner than the old TCR, but the changes are subtle. I'm actually a little underwhelmed at the moment.


----------

